# alkaline diet



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

gonna try this diet for 12 weeks and see if i can balance my ph. hoping it can also help with my anxiety:

7am - 1 litre of warm water with lemon 

8am - 1 large grapefruit 

12am - 1.5 litres of water with 1.5 scoops of green powder 

1pm - green juice - cucumber, celery, lime , avacado, spinach

lunch - 100g almonds,1 avacado,1 tomatoe, spinach (1,000 calories)

4pm - 1.5 litres of water with 1.5 scoops of green powder

5pm - dinner - 100g almonds, 1 avacado, 1 tomatoe, spinach (1,000 calories)

9m - 1 litre of warm water with lemon


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

ive been on this diet for only 1 week now and the results are incredible!

ive suffered from chronic fatigue for years but 1 week on this diet and it has completely vanished. i'm only getting 5-6 hours sleep per night but im still never tired and i never yawn at all anymore. i've suffered with terrible heartburn and indigestion for years but 1 week on this diet and that has vanished too. 
the main reason i started this diet was because i was getting pains in my heart. after the very 1st day on this diet those pains have vanished too and i havent expereinced them once on this diet . i feel fantastic. this is what ive been eating every day for the past week :

breakfast - green shake. 1/2 cucumber, 1 stick celery, 4 limes, 1 avacado, almond milk 

lunch - 100g almonds, 1 avacado, 1 tomato, spinach 

dinner - 1 avacado,brocoli, lettuce, udo's oil

the alkaline diet definately works


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> Congrats, glad its working for you! Its definitely legit, keep up the good work.
> 
> "Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food"
> -Hippocrates


thanks. i'll keep you posted as the weeks go by. going to try the following diet from now on. doesn't seem like much but i assure you it is. the green shake has 1,000 calories as does my lunch of almonds, avacado, tomato and spinach:

breakfast - 2 pomegranates (they are actually alkaline)

- green shake - 4 lime, 1 avacado, 1 celery stick, 1 cucumber, almond milk

lunch - almonds, 1 avacado, tomatoe, spinach

dinner - pumpkin seeds, brocoli, 1 avacado, lettuce, udo's oil


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

You guys are taking vitamin/mineral supplements as well right? At a glance, I don't think anything in there has sufficient B12 specifically, but also maybe vitamin D, iodine, and omega-3's as well since strictly vegetarian diets tend to lack them. 

Also, I'm not quite sure what to make of the theory being used in this diet, because your body controls your pH levels very well, as even small changes can lead to massive effects. That's not to say that there isn't something else behind why you feel such a difference - it might honestly be that you are just eating very healthy, which I'd imagine in itself would make for a big difference . Again, not trying to knock it, because if it makes you feel good, even if the theory behind why it makes you feel good is wrong, the more important thing is that it makes you feel good!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A had a friend that had this same diet. He is extraordinarily healthy, especially his skin.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> You guys are taking vitamin/mineral supplements as well right? At a glance, I don't think anything in there has sufficient B12 specifically, but also maybe vitamin D, iodine, and omega-3's as well since strictly vegetarian diets tend to lack them.
> 
> Also, I'm not quite sure what to make of the theory being used in this diet, because your body controls your pH levels very well, as even small changes can lead to massive effects. That's not to say that there isn't something else behind why you feel such a difference - it might honestly be that you are just eating very healthy, which I'd imagine in itself would make for a big difference . Again, not trying to knock it, because if it makes you feel good, even if the theory behind why it makes you feel good is wrong, the more important thing is that it makes you feel good!


why would i need vitamin supplements my diet is lacking nothing. don't beleive everything you read. im certainly not lacking omega 3's as im eating 3 avacados per day plus 200g of almonds

it's true that your body controls the ph of your BLOOD cos if it didnt you could die. but just because your body controls the ph of your blood doesnt mean that an acidic diet cant harm you. too much acid in your diet and your body will rob minerals from your bones to neutralize it or all of the minerals in yuor diet will be used to neutralise it which means theres no minerals left for you to use. acid gets stored in your tissues leading to gout and other problems. the health issues of too much acid are endless thats why an alkaline diet is so important

an acidic diet CAN'T alter the ph of your blood but it CAN damage your health


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

paulyD said:


> why would i need vitamin supplements my diet is lacking nothing. don't beleive everything you read. im certainly not lacking omega 3's as im eating 3 avacados per day plus 200g of almonds
> 
> it's true that your body controls the ph of your BLOOD cos if it didnt you could die. but just because your body controls the ph of your blood doesnt mean that an acidic diet cant harm you. too much acid in your diet and your body will rob minerals from your bones to neutralize it or all of the minerals in yuor diet will be used to neutralise it which means theres no minerals left for you to use. acid gets stored in your tissues leading to gout and other problems. the health issues of too much acid are endless thats why an alkaline diet is so important
> 
> an acidic diet CAN'T alter the ph of your blood but it CAN damage your health


Err, you read the part about me saying that it doesn't matter why the diet makes you feel better if it makes you feel better right? Anyways, as far as supplements go, the ones I listed are just ones that anyone on any sort of vegetarian/vegan diet should be taking to make sure they're getting enough of them, because their best sources are from animal products. I don't know the nutritional values of all of the food you guys listed of the top of my head, but I can say with a fair amount of certainty that *none of those foods are heavy on B12* (if they contain any of it). Seriously B12 is something you should supplement, and you can go onto any vegan diet website and they'll say the same thing.

As for the acid effects, no offense, but if you haven't had physiology you wouldn't get why I'm pretty sure what you're saying isn't accurate... Like gout, which you get from eating wayyyy too much purines (which are basically things you use to make DNA) and it has nothing to do with food/blood pH, but even then that's only one small part of it gout (most people who eat tons of high purine foods don't get gout)...


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Err, you read the part about me saying that it doesn't matter why the diet makes you feel better if it makes you feel better right? Anyways, as far as supplements go, the ones I listed are just ones that anyone on any sort of vegetarian/vegan diet should be taking to make sure they're getting enough of them, because their best sources are from animal products. I don't know the nutritional values of all of the food you guys listed of the top of my head, but I can say with a fair amount of certainty that *none of those foods are heavy on B12* (if they contain any of it). Seriously B12 is something you should supplement, and you can go onto any vegan diet website and they'll say the same thing.
> 
> As for the acid effects, no offense, but if you haven't had physiology you wouldn't get why I'm pretty sure what you're saying isn't accurate... Like gout, which you get from eating wayyyy too much purines (which are basically things you use to make DNA) and it has nothing to do with food/blood pH, but even then that's only one small part of it gout (most people who eat tons of high purine foods don't get gout)...


im not lacking b12 trust me. don't beleive everything you read or everything you've been told. just because somebody says vegan diets are low in vitamin b12 doesn't mean it's true.

gout is caused by having too much acid in your diet so your body stores that acid in your toe to keep it away from the blood stream. thats gout.


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

I would take out the almonds as they can be a little acidic. Maybe try a tablespoon of coconut oil instead


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

paulyD said:


> im not lacking b12 trust me. don't beleive everything you read or everything you've been told. just because somebody says vegan diets are low in vitamin b12 doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> gout is caused by having too much acid in your diet so your body stores that acid in your toe to keep it away from the blood stream. thats gout.


Right... Don't listen to PhD's and their peer reviewed journals, listen to random websites and youtube videos... There are certain things medical science doesn't know, but acidosis, basic nutrition, and gout are among them.

Again, don't take this as saying the diet is bad, because that is not at all what I've been trying to say. Please though, at least go get your B12 levels tested if you insist on not taking a supplement just in case.


----------



## samsonites (Apr 11, 2012)

I follow this diet, and I have found it to be especially helpful regarding energy and fatigue. Whey protein is a great way to stay alkaline. It is one of the few highly concentrated, high quality sources of protein that is PH neutral. 

I have also found that cutting out carbs and grain from my diet has helped immensely--especially wheat.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

cordyceps said:


> I would take out the almonds as they can be a little acidic. Maybe try a tablespoon of coconut oil instead


almonds are alkaline


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Right... Don't listen to PhD's and their peer reviewed journals, listen to random websites and youtube videos... There are certain things medical science doesn't know, but acidosis, basic nutrition, and gout are among them.
> 
> Again, don't take this as saying the diet is bad, because that is not at all what I've been trying to say. Please though, at least go get your B12 levels tested if you insist on not taking a supplement just in case.


so my opinions are based on youtube videos and random websites are they ? well thats news to me

look there are many phd's who will say one thing and other phd's who will say the complete opposite. one thing they have in common is that they all claim to have proven their own theories with tests. so who should you beleive ?

the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

paulyD said:


> almonds are alkaline


From what I know, all nuts and seeds are acidic...this article may be very helpful: http://bodyecology.com/articles/how_to_eat_and_not_eat_almonds.php

Some of the most alkaline foods are bee pollen, chaga mushroom, raw cacao powder and spirulina and green juices


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

cordyceps said:


> From what I know, all nuts and seeds are acidic...this article may be very helpful: http://bodyecology.com/articles/how_to_eat_and_not_eat_almonds.php
> 
> Some of the most alkaline foods are bee pollen, chaga mushroom, raw cacao powder and spirulina and green juices


This list says that almonds are alkaline:

http://rense.com/1.mpicons/acidalka.htm


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going to give this a go starting tomorrow. Other than the lack of grass-fed/game meat it's pretty much the 'paleo diet' I've been failing to follow for months. 

I like the simplicity and use of "green juice" to pack loads of nutrients in. It looks very simple, and easy to prepare for. I've been trying to find something like this where I just eat the same thing every day, cutting out grains and most carbs. I have really bad digestion, reflux, chronic phlegm etc. This could only improve things.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I like your menu. I've been thinking of trying an alkaline diet myself, because of inflammation. I've read a high acid diet causes it, and inflammation is behind many health problems. I like the idea of more energy too! I've been really run down lately.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

cordyceps said:


> From what I know, all nuts and seeds are acidic...this article may be very helpful: http://bodyecology.com/articles/how_to_eat_and_not_eat_almonds.php
> 
> Some of the most alkaline foods are bee pollen, chaga mushroom, raw cacao powder and spirulina and green juices


thats not true ''all nuts and seeds are acidic''.

think about it. there aren't many foods that are alkaline. if you was too also take nuts and seeds out of the picture then there would be hardly anything to choose from. alkaline foods are :

*vegtables and salads
*low- sugar fruit like lemon, lime, grapefruit, pomegrante, tomatoe, avacado
*sprouts
*some nuts and seeds (like almonds and pumpkin seeds)

it can get quite confusing because there are so many different alkaline/acid tables out there. one will say that a certain food is acidic whilst another will say that food is alkaline. fruit is a perfect example. most people say that fruit is alkaline but it's not it's acid because of it's high sugar content. anyway almonds are definately alkaline you can trust me on that


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> I'm going to give this a go starting tomorrow. Other than the lack of grass-fed/game meat it's pretty much the 'paleo diet' I've been failing to follow for months.
> 
> I like the simplicity and use of "green juice" to pack loads of nutrients in. It looks very simple, and easy to prepare for. I've been trying to find something like this where I just eat the same thing every day, cutting out grains and most carbs. I have really bad digestion, reflux, chronic phlegm etc. This could only improve things.


yes it's very easy to prepare. if you noticed there is nothing in my diet that needs to be cooked. it's all raw. i also eat the same thing every single day. i haven't got time to prepare all kinds of different meals each day. people might think it's boring but it's just food it's not entertainment. it will definately get rid of your bad digestion etc....


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

alittleunwell said:


> Thanks for posting this. I like your menu. I've been thinking of trying an alkaline diet myself, because of inflammation. I've read a high acid diet causes it, and inflammation is behind many health problems. I like the idea of more energy too! I've been really run down lately.


it will defintaely get rid of your inflamation and probably very quickly. the problems i was having - heartburn, indigestion, chronic fatigue, heart pains all disapeared within days of starting this diet


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

A past co-worker of mine mentioned that he ate brie cheese and that it raises your body's ph level and that he hadnt been sick in 13 yrs!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

You do realise that your body's pH is like temperature. Any deviation from the norm will cause you to become very ill and die. The alkaline diet is laughable nonsense. The foods listed happen to be very good for you: fruits and vegetables. We don't need some BS science to explain it when there is plenty of REAL science that demonstrates how fruits and vegetables are good for you. Vitamins, minerals, antioxidants and other phytochemicals. No magic and nothing to do with pH. Fruit is acidic. Hello? Fruit acids? Citric acid. Malic acid. It is the nutrients that are important not the pH of the food.

Go read some biology textbooks. Pfft!


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> You do realise that your body's pH is like temperature. Any deviation from the norm will cause you to become very ill and die. The alkaline diet is laughable nonsense. The foods listed happen to be very good for you: fruits and vegetables. We don't need some BS science to explain it when there is plenty of REAL science that demonstrates how fruits and vegetables are good for you. Vitamins, minerals, antioxidants and other phytochemicals. No magic and nothing to do with pH. Fruit is acidic. Hello? Fruit acids? Citric acid. Malic acid. It is the nutrients that are important not the pH of the food.
> 
> Go read some biology textbooks. Pfft!


ph balance and the alkaline diet has been proven. its not nonsense at all


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> ph balance and the alkaline diet has been proven. its not nonsense at all


Proven?

lol

By whom?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> Proven?
> 
> lol
> 
> By whom?


so the ph balance of the blood is some some sort of myth, b.s, quack etc.... is it? surely you learnt acid alkaline in science in high school ?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> so the ph balance of the blood is some some sort of myth, b.s, quack etc.... is it? surely you learnt acid alkaline in science in high school ?


Yes I learned about acids, bases and metals in highschool. Then I learned about biochemistry. That's when things started to get a wee bit complex. When I say it is laughable nonsense I am speaking from the perspective of someone who knows a thing or two. Body pH must be kept in balance or you will die. Your body has buffering mechanism which regulate pH. A healthy body can regulate its pH effectively. The alkaline diet is siply this: healthy. There is nothing else to it. Eat your greens. No need for the tall tales to explain this...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

paulyd said:


> ph balance and the alkaline diet has been proven. Its not nonsense at all


^lolololllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

paulyD said:


> so the ph balance of the blood is some some sort of myth, b.s, quack etc.... is it? surely you learnt acid alkaline in science in high school ?


Do you seriously not understand how human biochemistry works? Even the slightest change in blood ph will cause irreversible consequences.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Do you seriously not understand how human biochemistry works? Even the slightest change in blood ph will cause irreversible consequences.


and ? what's your point ?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> Yes I learned about acids, bases and metals in highschool. Then I learned about biochemistry. That's when things started to get a wee bit complex. When I say it is laughable nonsense I am speaking from the perspective of someone who knows a thing or two. Body pH must be kept in balance or you will die. Your body has buffering mechanism which regulate pH. A healthy body can regulate its pH effectively. The alkaline diet is siply this: healthy. There is nothing else to it. Eat your greens. No need for the tall tales to explain this...


yes body ph must be balanced or you will die. and your body will do what ever it takes to keep that ph balance. it will even jepordise your health in many ways in order to keep this balance and that is exactly why the alkaline diet is so important

if you eat too many acidic foods your body will have to neutralize those acids otherwise your ph will go out of balance and yes indeed you will die. to neutralize those acid your body needs certain minerals. it will take them from your diet meaning those minerals cannot be used for other bodily functions that you need them for. this is bad for your health. if the minerals aren't present in your diet (which they wont be if you are eating acidic foods) then your body will rob minerals from your actual bones. again this is obviously bad for your health.

those are just 2 examples of how an acidic diet can effect your health but the list is endless.

eating an alkaline diet is just good for your health. plain and simple.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> yes body ph must be balanced or you will die. and your body will do what ever it takes to keep that ph balance. it will even jepordise your health in many ways in order to keep this balance and that is exactly why the alkaline diet is so important
> 
> if you eat too many acidic foods your body will have to neutralize those acids otherwise your ph will go out of balance and yes indeed you will die. to neutralize those acid your body needs certain minerals. it will take them from your diet meaning those minerals cannot be used for other bodily functions that you need them for. this is bad for your health. if the minerals aren't present in your diet (which they wont be if you are eating acidic foods) then your body will rob minerals from your actual bones. again this is obviously bad for your health.
> 
> ...


It has NOTHING to do with the pH of the foods. It is a matter of whether you are providing your body with all the nutrients it needs and not putting in too many harmful substances. It doesn't matter what the pH of any given food item is. It is bogus science...


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

from wiki:
Gastric acid is a digestive fluid, formed in the stomach. It has a pH of 1.5 to 3.5 and is composed of hydrochloric acid (HCl) (around 0.5%, or 5000 parts per million), and large quantities of potassium chloride (KCl) and sodium chloride (NaCl).

This is pseudoscience along with drinking oxygenated water and drinking urine therapy.

This is my favorite, this guy sells a lot of product bc people want to believe it (which makes the hippies most vulnerable). At 7:00 he talksabout touching your mother


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> It has NOTHING to do with the pH of the foods. It is a matter of whether you are providing your body with all the nutrients it needs and not putting in too many harmful substances. It doesn't matter what the pH of any given food item is. It is bogus science...


if you eat a lot of acidic food your body has to neutrilise that acid before it can enter your blood stream otherwise it will effect your ph balance and you will be dead.

constantly using up alkaline minerals to neutrilise acid is SERIOUSLY BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH IN THE LONG RUN.

of course it has soemthing to do with the ph of your foods. dduuuhhhhh!!!!!:

ACIDIC FOODS ARE BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH

DDDUUUUHH!!!!


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*if anyone is concerned with B vitamins*

Look up red star yeast. It has what you need as a vegan. Google it.

Ps I will not reply to trolls; I've already skipped all of the posts from trolls and will reliably do so forever, so dont bother.

:roll


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

paulyD said:


> if you eat a lot of acidic food your body has to neutrilise that acid before it can enter your blood stream otherwise it will effect your ph balance and you will be dead.
> 
> constantly using up alkaline minerals to neutrilise acid is SERIOUSLY BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH IN THE LONG RUN.
> 
> ...


No. That's not how it works. Your stomach is extremely acidic more so than any food you ingest. If you ingest alkaline food it releases more acids. Once it leaves the stomach to the intestines the pancreas then releases secretions to neutralize this acid. This happens every time because your stomach is always in the same acidic environment so everything going into the intestines is in an acidic state. Listen, the internet is a great place for quackery to spread nonsense information the equivalent of tabloid newspapers or bad journalists in the media. The only thing that can change in acidity is your urine and that's only because certain byproducts being excreted may cause it, nothing to do with any of your bodily systems. Listen science does not lie, people make up the equivalent of snake oil ideas because they want fame. And people like you follow it which makes this nonsense spread even more. You ever hear your parents tell you folklore remedies that make no sense? It's all information that has been passed down, whether it's true or not.

P.S. if you're talking about your teeth that's a different story.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> No. That's not how it works. Your stomach is extremely acidic more so than any food you ingest. If you ingest alkaline food it releases more acids. Once it leaves the stomach to the intestines the pancreas then releases secretions to neutralize this acid. This happens every time because your stomach is always in the same acidic environment so everything going into the intestines is in an acidic state. Listen, the internet is a great place for quackery to spread nonsense information the equivalent of tabloid newspapers or bad journalists in the media. The only thing that can change in acidity is your urine and that's only because certain byproducts being excreted may cause it, nothing to do with any of your bodily systems. Listen science does not lie, people make up the equivalent of snake oil ideas because they want fame. And people like you follow it which makes this nonsense spread even more. You ever hear your parents tell you folklore remedies that make no sense? It's all information that has been passed down, whether it's true or not.
> 
> P.S. if you're talking about your teeth that's a different story.


ok so acidic foods can do you no harm according to you. i'll eat nothing but acidic foods for the next 2 months and get back to you. like i always say the proof is in the pudding. unless your willing to test things out you're goin on blind faith no matter which source the information comes from


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> if you eat a lot of acidic food your body has to neutrilise that acid before it can enter your blood stream otherwise it will effect your ph balance and you will be dead.
> 
> constantly using up alkaline minerals to neutrilise acid is SERIOUSLY BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH IN THE LONG RUN.
> 
> ...


So by your logic fruit is bad for your health?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid–base_homeostasis


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

mzmz said:


> Look up red star yeast. It has what you need as a vegan. Google it.
> 
> Ps I will not reply to trolls; I've already skipped all of the posts from trolls and will reliably do so forever, so dont bother.
> 
> :roll


Speaking of trolling; what does this have to do with the thread topic?

And why does it have to be that particular brand of yeast?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> So by your logic fruit is bad for your health?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid–base_homeostasis


yes. exactly.

fruit is bad for you. it's jam packed with SUGAR. sugar is a killer. human beings need no sugar.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

lol the brain operates on glucose. It can use ketones for a short period of time but that actually can cause neurotoxicity in the long run.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> lol the brain operates on glucose. It can use ketones for a short period of time but that actually can cause neurotoxicity in the long run.


eating carbs like pasta etc... these get converted by your body into glucose. but ingesting pure sugar is bad for you. you'd be an absolute fool to disagree with that. everybody knows sugar is bad for you

fruit is packed with sugar. it doesn't just contain a bit of sugar, it contains huge amount of sugar. and it's pure sugar. it's already in a pre digested state. its bad for you plain and simple

sugar can cause diabetes and heart discease


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

soo..does any kind of diets like those actually help anything to your sa at all? :T


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

derpresion said:


> soo..does any kind of diets like those actually help anything to your sa at all? :T


it makes you feel a hell of a lot better health wise. this is only a good thing for social anxiety


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> lol the brain operates on glucose. It can use ketones for a short period of time but that actually can cause neurotoxicity in the long run.


by the way the brain doesn't nessecerily need to run off glucose. it can run off fat instead


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

paulyD said:


> by the way the brain doesn't nessecerily need to run off glucose. it can run off fat instead


I already mentioned it running off of ketones. And as such neurotoxicity is possible. Your brain will prefer glucose and at some point it will start releasing amino acids from muscle tissue and converting to glucose in the liver.

Anyways, there is nothing wrong with sugar. Excessive sugar, sure, but everything is fine in moderation. I think too many people over indulge on these substances and as such develop health issues.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

paulyD said:


> it makes you feel a hell of a lot better health wise. this is only a good thing for social anxiety


ive been on many diets previously and cant say i saw a difference. was unsocial as ever. :um maybe just me, idk.. but i guess i hoped there would be somekind of more direct impact on your brain ways or something not just to trick yourself more into social situations just bcs you feel better and so..


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> yes. exactly.
> 
> fruit is bad for you. it's jam packed with SUGAR. sugar is a killer. human beings need no sugar.


Fruit is bad for you? Are you sure?

You do realise that the soluable fibres in fruit slow the release of sugar?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> Fruit is bad for you? Are you sure?
> 
> You do realise that the soluable fibres in fruit slow the release of sugar?


fruits got a lot going for it - water, fibre, vitamins etc..... but the you can get all of those things from vegtables without the sugar

if you eat high G.I foods, which are considered unhealthy, like white rice, white bread etc.... then you can slow them down by conbining them with fibourous vegtables like brocoli.

but this is fruit we are talking about not high g.i foods. fruit is pre digested. it requires no digestion by the body cos it is already pure glucose. it's like sticking your spoon into a bowel of white sugar and swallowing it

white rice etc... is pretty unhealthy but at least it requires some breaking down and digesting by your body


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I already mentioned it running off of ketones. And as such neurotoxicity is possible. Your brain will prefer glucose and at some point it will start releasing amino acids from muscle tissue and converting to glucose in the liver.
> 
> Anyways, there is nothing wrong with sugar. Excessive sugar, sure, but everything is fine in moderation. I think too many people over indulge on these substances and as such develop health issues.


i wouldnt say there is nothing wrong with it. sure overindulgence is where you are gonna run into problems so as long as you dont overindulge you should be ok. but the fact is that the human body requires no pure sugar what so ever. it serves absolutely no purpose what so ever and again if overindulged can be deadly


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

derpresion said:


> ive been on many diets previously and cant say i saw a difference. was unsocial as ever. :um maybe just me, idk.. but i guess i hoped there would be somekind of more direct impact on your brain ways or something not just to trick yourself more into social situations just bcs you feel better and so..


no matter how healthy you become you will still have social anxiety. a healthy diet can help. it can make you feel a bit less anxious but it will never get to the direct root of your anxiety issues


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> fruits got a lot going for it - water, fibre, vitamins etc..... but the you can get all of those things from vegtables without the sugar
> 
> if you eat high G.I foods, which are considered unhealthy, like white rice, white bread etc.... then you can slow them down by conbining them with fibourous vegtables like brocoli.
> 
> ...


OK, dude. Whatever...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

paulyD said:


> i wouldnt say there is nothing wrong with it. sure overindulgence is where you are gonna run into problems so as long as you dont overindulge you should be ok. but the fact is that the human body requires no pure sugar what so ever. it serves absolutely no purpose what so ever and again if overindulged can be deadly


Sorry I'm unsubscribing from this thread because your ignorance is utterly frustrating. The mitochondria uses sugar as a main source of energy to form ATP, it is the primary source of energy for the human body. Fat reserves are only used during times of starvation. Adenisone Tri Phosphate requires glucose. The liver is used to create glucose in times when you are not ingesting sugar. Sugar is converted to glycogen and stored in muscle cells, liver etc. The reason it happens is because this is the first source of energy, it is your bodies primary source of energy it will only use other sources for survival purposes. Adenisone Tri Phosphate releases a phosphate to create energy, to replenish it glucose is needed. I suggest you go to med school and learn proper information rather than sucking up crap on the internet. The human body requires pure sugar, glucose is pure sugar. I repeat, GLUCOSE IS PURE SUGAR. Eating this type of sugar basically gives you the main source of energy right away. Table sugar is for example glucose and fructose molecules combined and it's simple for your body to just grab the glucose molecule. Man ugh you are so ignorant.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

paulyD said:


> eating carbs like pasta etc... these get converted by your body into glucose. but ingesting pure sugar is bad for you. you'd be an absolute fool to disagree with that. everybody knows sugar is bad for you
> 
> fruit is packed with sugar. it doesn't just contain a bit of sugar, it contains huge amount of sugar. and it's pure sugar. it's already in a pre digested state. its bad for you plain and simple
> 
> sugar can cause diabetes and heart discease


What exactly do you mean by sugar? Sucrose? Your intestine can only absorb monosacharides (glucose, fructose, and galactose) so whether you're eating complex carbs or simple ones, they're all broken down to monosacharides before they are absorbed. There are certainly differences in things like insulin response, and transient spikes in blood sugar, you're wrong if you think that the carb type, rather than the actual quantity of the carbs ingested in the bigger factor. A person who stuffs their faces with starches isn't going to be much better, if at all better, than the person who stuffs their faces with sucrose, and the person who eats a balanced diet, which includes fruits, will be far healthier than both of them.

Point: Sugar isn't bad for you, I have no idea where you got that idea. Too much of any essential nutrient will kill you, even too much water will kill you, but to conclude from this fact that you shouldn't eat calcium, or that you shouldn't drink water is silly.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Sorry I'm unsubscribing from this thread because your ignorance is utterly frustrating. The mitochondria uses sugar as a main source of energy to form ATP, it is the primary source of energy for the human body. Fat reserves are only used during times of starvation. Adenisone Tri Phosphate requires glucose. The liver is used to create glucose in times when you are not ingesting sugar. Sugar is converted to glycogen and stored in muscle cells, liver etc. The reason it happens is because this is the first source of energy, it is your bodies primary source of energy it will only use other sources for survival purposes. Adenisone Tri Phosphate releases a phosphate to create energy, to replenish it glucose is needed. I suggest you go to med school and learn proper information rather than sucking up crap on the internet. The human body requires pure sugar, glucose is pure sugar. I repeat, GLUCOSE IS PURE SUGAR. Eating this type of sugar basically gives you the main source of energy right away. Table sugar is for example glucose and fructose molecules combined and it's simple for your body to just grab the glucose molecule. Man ugh you are so ignorant.


if you eat foods like brown pasta, brown rice, brown bread etc.... your body will break them down into GLUCOSE to be used for energy. but this process takes hours. thats why those foods are called low G.I foods aka healthy foods because they create a slower release of energy.

if you swallow a spoon full of pure sugar it's completely different to eating things like brown rice. and eating fruit is basically the same as swallowing a spoon full of sugar


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> What exactly do you mean by sugar? Sucrose? Your intestine can only absorb monosacharides (glucose, fructose, and galactose) so whether you're eating complex carbs or simple ones, they're all broken down to monosacharides before they are absorbed. There are certainly differences in things like insulin response, and transient spikes in blood sugar, you're wrong if you think that the carb type, rather than the actual quantity of the carbs ingested in the bigger factor. A person who stuffs their faces with starches isn't going to be much better, if at all better, than the person who stuffs their faces with sucrose, and the person who eats a balanced diet, which includes fruits, will be far healthier than both of them.
> 
> Point: Sugar isn't bad for you, I have no idea where you got that idea. Too much of any essential nutrient will kill you, even too much water will kill you, but to conclude from this fact that you shouldn't eat calcium, or that you shouldn't drink water is silly.


*''Point: Sugar isn't bad for you, I have no idea where you got that idea''

*haha ! are you friggin serious bro ??????

is this a wind up? er candy bars, fizzy drinks, doghnuts - every single human being on the planet knows that these things are unhealthy and that the reason they are unhealthy is because they are full of sugar

have you been living under a rock ? better yet are you an alien from another planet who knows nothing about this world

seriously bro come on!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Seeing as you're so smart, can you tell me HOW, pathophysiologically, sugar is bad for you, bro?

Also, it's pretty amazing how we hook people up to glucose drips in the hospital and they don't keel over and die. I mean we're putting POISONOUS GLUCOSE (scream!) right in their blood! I suppose we should inject them with bits of brown pasta lol. Thanks for the laugh, bro.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I know I'm posting again, but since we're bro's and all, and since you're so smart, I figured that you'd be a better source of answers for my cardio pathophys class than the "aliens from another planet who know nothing about this world" cardiologist professors. 

Ok, so here's the question, bro, how long does concentric ventricular hypertrophy remain compensatory, and actually beneficial to cardiac output? I mean sure, short term you get increased myocardial thickness, which has an inverse relationship with wall stress, but it seems like angiogenesis not being able to keep up with the hypertrophy at the tissue level, and mitochondria not being able to replicate enough to keep up with the parallel sarcomeric expansion, and all the energy they consume, would quickly result in ischemia and ATP starved cardiomyocytes. Please enlighten me oh wise bro.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> if you swallow a spoon full of pure sugar it's completely different to eating things like brown rice. and eating fruit is basically the same as swallowing a spoon full of sugar


The starch in rice doesn't take long to digest at all so it has the same impact on blood sugar as sugar. The difference is in the soluble fibre content. Apples raise blood sugar relatively slowly on account of the high soluble fibre content. Rice actually raises blood sugar about 3 times as quickly as apples...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, jonny is correct.

This alkaline stuff is a fad and complete misinformation. You good peoples, have been misled, but it is not a fault of your own.

Different parts of the body require different pH levels to operate efficiently. Some need to be extremely acidic, some need to be neutral, and some need to be alkaline.

Further, eating acidic/alkaline foods will not change anything but your stomach's pH, which will soon correct itself.

It's eating the proper foods that will make you feel better.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Brie cheese is very alkaline.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Seeing as you're so smart, can you tell me HOW, pathophysiologically, sugar is bad for you, bro?
> 
> Also, it's pretty amazing how we hook people up to glucose drips in the hospital and they don't keel over and die. I mean we're putting POISONOUS GLUCOSE (scream!) right in their blood! I suppose we should inject them with bits of brown pasta lol. Thanks for the laugh, bro.


list of things over consumption of sugar can lead to :

*CANCER
*diabetes
*candida
*parasites


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Seeing as you're so smart, can you tell me HOW, pathophysiologically, sugar is bad for you, bro?
> 
> Also, it's pretty amazing how we hook people up to glucose drips in the hospital and they don't keel over and die. I mean we're putting POISONOUS GLUCOSE (scream!) right in their blood! I suppose we should inject them with bits of brown pasta lol. Thanks for the laugh, bro.


so are you saying candy bars, sweets, fizzy drinks etc... are good for your health ?

haha you probably think cigarettes are good for you aswell don't you


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

All sugar is bad.

The only question is _how_ bad.

Bad, of course, is a layman's term. What I actually mean is that sugar is inflammatory. But that isn't to say it's poison, because poison is something completely different.

Sugar is an energy source, really, that's all. And not all sugar is equal. All sugars, are, of course, carbohydrates (carbon + hydrates = carbon + water, i.e., +C6H12O6, glucose, is just 6C + 6H2O on a basic, ridiculously oversimplified level).

Now, your body is blind to to the kinds of sugar you eat. Fructose, sucrose, long chain polysaccharides... They're all going to be turned into glucose via enzymes.

Carbohydrates we can't break down are called fiber. Cellulose, for instance, is something that some animals can eat (like cows) and break down, but we can't. They don't really do much in us (except buffer absorption, which I'm getting to).

So your body is blind to whatever sugar you throw at it if it can digest it. There is no chemical difference for it between 100 calories of pasta and 100 calories of table sugar or 100 calories of apple juice. But there is something your body can detect: the rate at which it is absorbed and in what amount.

We have these regulatory mechanisms in our bodies called negative feedback loops to keep us in homeostasis (keep us alive, basically). When something drops too low, we counteract it. Like stomach pH. If it's too low, you make less gastric acid, or if it's too high, you make more gastric acid.

The same is true for sugar levels. Too high and we release insulin to package it up and store it, too low and we release glycogen/other energy stores to bring it back up to the amount we need.

In foods like pasta or potatos that are dense in carbohydrates and are digested quickly can throw our systems for a bit of a loop. It's too much, too fast. The body rushes to throw out insulin to deal with this massive spike in blood sugar, ends up producing too much, and and has to work double time to put everything back in order. It's damaging. Too much of this can cause diabetes (your body begins to just lose the ability to regulate its own blood sugar effectively).

The inflammation bit, though, is different. Sugar causes your immune system to become more aggressive, which means more prostaglandins and other fancy terms for hormones and stuff that make it easier for the immune system to do its job. But there's a double edged sword in the mix, the result is that healing is slowed and the immune system can damage things.

Normal people can handle whole fruits just fine, we can handle a bit of sugar quite well, but not in amounts like you would get stuffing your face with a whole loaf of bread.

---

I could go on and on, but mostly sugar is either neutral or bad. It's an energy source, as simple as that.

Eat more plants, that's the best advice anyone can give.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

As for sugar causing parasites, candida yeast infection, or cancer. Eh. Not really. I mean, I suppose ketosis may have some effect on some kinds of parasites, but meh.

Cancer can be caused by a lot of things, but I'm not sure moderate amounts of sugar is one of them. At least not in any direct manner like the carcinogens in cigarettes.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> As for sugar causing parasites, candida yeast infection, or cancer. Eh. Not really. I mean, I suppose ketosis may have some effect on some kinds of parasites, but meh.
> 
> Cancer can be caused by a lot of things, but I'm not sure moderate amounts of sugar is one of them. At least not in any direct manner like the carcinogens in cigarettes.


cancer is a fungus. for fungus to survive it needs to be fed. cancer lives off sugar


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Cancer is rogue tissue, what are you... ?

If you starve the cancer you're also starving yourself. Because it is you, a you that doesn't listen to your brain.

That's what chemo is, poisoning all of you in hopes that you can outlast the cancer.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> cancer is a fungus. for fungus to survive it needs to be fed. cancer lives off sugar


I get it. You are one of those people who believe ANYTHING that is not mainstream science. I suppose you are also going to tell me that vitamin B17 is the cure for cancer...

LOL


----------

